# C. ciliata question



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I just got a C. ciliata from petsmart for $3.95. I have a question about the name. I have read that there are two varieties, one that is big an propagates by runner, and one that is small and does not propagate by long runners - new plants develop directly on the rhizome from dormant buds. It calls the second version C. latifolia var. latifolia. Is this correct? If so then I have C. latifolia var. latifolia. 

Also, will it grow emmersed? Any special requirements I should know about?

TIA


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I've seen _HUGE_ C. ciliata of the "bud variety" and actually have plants grown from some of those shoots send off runners as well as bud. I don't think they're mutually exclusive, although knowing Crypts I could have gotten them from a wonky plant.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Will I be able to grow it emmersed in soda bottles without any trouble?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Absolutely, until it gets too big.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Great! Thanks!


----------



## bobo (Jan 21, 2004)

*Cilliata question*

I have the supposedly smaller form which develops easily detachable plantlets, and this plant is by a wide margin the most prolific Crypt in my collection. I have literally hundreds of plants! All were detachments from 7 original plants I obtained three years ago. I can't remember ever seeing a "runner" although they've bloomed many times.

They're all growing emerged in ambient South Florida air. Oh, but Florida is "humid", no wonder he doesn't have to keep them under glass, you say?

Not so, at least not in the winter, and in the summer Florida is no more humid than any place else East of the Mississippi. If they can be grown here in winter, they can be grown almost anywhere in summer. The high deserts of New Mexico and parts of the Southwest which get over 100F may be an exception, but if misted regularly, even this might be possible.

Trick to acclimating them to ambient air is to gradually open their container over a period of several weeks - thus allowing them to "toughen up" gradually. Easy to do and I've got every Crypt species I own growing emerged by using this simple method.

Bobo


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I must have the same plant as you. I got it in a pot and it came apart into about 8-10 little plantlets. Humidity here in Corpus Christi, TX is usually super high, so I might gradually try to aclimate it to open air. Thanks for the info!


----------

